

Study shows Facebook is not a distraction at work - rvasa
http://www.news.com.au/technology/study-shows-australian-workers-spend-only-short-amountsof-time-on-facebook-at-work/story-e6frfro0-1226050000770

======
veyron
something doesnt make sense: '“We found that on average most people do the
right thing,” MailGuard CEO Craig McDonald said.'

However, they say workers on average spend 30 minutes [per what i think is an
8 hour work day] -- that's more than 6% of working time. Isn't that relatively
significant?

